# Interest on swap meets in port jefferson NY?



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

I often have extra supplies, plants, the occasional vivarium for sale and may soon have various froglets and I was wondering if anyone would be interested in having a swap meet or mini expo type deal in port jefferson NY 11777. 
My father owns an office building with a big parking lot that he said I can use on sundays. 

Anyway, if there's enough interest we can start meeting early fall while its still warm and start up again in the spring. 

Let me know if anyone is interested.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TyGuy (Jul 23, 2012)

I'd love too - but NYC (ish) is a little outta my reach from way up here in no-mans land, NY!


----------



## beez (Jun 5, 2012)

i might be interested in something like this.. im a new frogger but not too far from port jeff


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

TyGuy said:


> I'd love too - but NYC (ish) is a little outta my reach from way up here in no-mans land, NY!


Yeah, im like an hour away from the city so it might even be farther than you think hah.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

beez said:


> i might be interested in something like this.. im a new frogger but not too far from port jeff


Good to know. Haven't seen alot of long island froggers, only in the city.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Me to Port Jefferson is two hours one-way. Me to Hamburg is about the same. White Plains is obviously closer. I'd be interested in attending, if your Vendor List and/or timing and/or pricing was decent. Is a vendor list available?

Ciao...


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Port Jefferson is pretty far from me as well. I live 10 mins away from White Plains. But if theres a chance to go, i would.


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

radiata said:


> Me to Port Jefferson is two hours one-way. Me to Hamburg is about the same. White Plains is obviously closer. I'd be interested in attending, if your Vendor List and/or timing and/or pricing was decent. Is a vendor list available?
> 
> Ciao...


No vendor list as of now, but im sure if enough people show interest that some good vendors will come. Good thing about this is that there will be no table fees or entrance fees.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

ConFuCiuZ said:


> Port Jefferson is pretty far from me as well. I live 10 mins away from White Plains. But if theres a chance to go, i would.


Yeah I figure if enough people want to get together it would be worth the drive out. Even if its nothing that crazy, it could be a good place to meet up, network alittle, trade, or sell things. I know for sure that I would be able to set up a few tanks for sale (as I am planning on doing that anyway), extra supplies and plants. Not as much some vendors at shows, but I will have decent amount of things I will have to offer. Im also planning on buying a few pairs of frogs soon, so in the future I may have froglets.

My father also said I can use the basement office that is currently not being rented, during the winter. There is a pretty decent amount of space there and can probably accommodate 6-10 tables worth of stuff comfortably. The parking lot is pretty big. You could probably fit 20-25 tables along with room to park cars.

If I get some more people interested I can start figuring out if any usual vendors would want to come out.
Any vendor that would be interested, please chime in.

Where are all the long island people at?!?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## d16punk (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd definitely be interested. I live in East Patchogue. I have about 2 other froggers out here that I'm sure would be interested as well.

Shibby, what froglets will you possibly have?


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

It would definitely depend on my schedule, but I'd be interested in attending...


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

d16punk said:


> I'd definitely be interested. I live in East Patchogue. I have about 2 other froggers out here that I'm sure would be interested as well.
> 
> Shibby, what froglets will you possibly have?


Awesome, I currently have some turquoise auratus and azureus that are showing courting behavior. I also have some leucs that are reaching maturity. I am also panning on buying a thumbnail pair soon.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

jacobi said:


> It would definitely depend on my schedule, but I'd be interested in attending...


Nice good to know, so far I am not seeing enough interest to try and seriously set something up but I will try and get the word out more and see if other people can too. 

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## d16punk (Mar 25, 2011)

shibbyplustax said:


> Awesome, I currently have some turquoise auratus and azureus that are showing courting behavior. I also have some leucs that are reaching maturity. I am also panning on buying a thumbnail pair soon.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


I'd definitely be interested in the auratus. You'll have to keep me updated.

I'll put the word out about some sort of meet. Sadly I don't know to many froggers around here.


----------

